# Learned somthing today.



## JoatTX (Jul 4, 2021)

I have a Wards powerkraft 84-tlc2130 that I have had for a few years gathering dust in my shop.

When I got it it had a face plate, dead center in the tail stock and a couple of lathe dogs.  No tool holder of any kind.  I was able to get a bison 3 jaw for it and with the help of a buddy, got the back plate fit to it. Put an aloris AXA QCTP on it and started learning.

Lately I learned that I need to stay off ebay.  In the past 3 weeks I bought a Logan precision collet closer and not 1, but 2, 6" Buck 4 jaw chucks.  

I can justify one of the chucks, the second chuck is a little more difficult to rationalize, and the collet closer not at all.  Luckily the collet closer came with 8 collets with most of them in sizes that I can see using, someday, maybe...

At least I'm learning something from this hobby.  LOL


----------



## KevinM (Jul 4, 2021)

You will fit right in here.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 4, 2021)

Just wait until you buy more machinery just because the price is right , and necessity is no longer considered


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2021)

If only i had space or the money to buy more machinery myself. Id love a surface grinder. Have no use for one exactly but would still love one lol. I myself need to stay off the interwebs or i would keep buying. Im still in search of a cheap tool box and plus still need some 3c collets, a 5c collet block and some mt2 collets for my mill. The list goes on!


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 4, 2021)

You'll thank yourself for getting the collet set eventually, even if you don't see a need for it now.  
-Mark


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 4, 2021)

Brento said:


> If only i had space or the money to buy more machinery myself. Id love a surface grinder. Have no use for one exactly but would still love one lol. I myself need to stay off the interwebs or i would keep buying. Im still in search of a cheap tool box and plus still need some 3c collets, a 5c collet block and some mt2 collets for my mill. The list goes on!


I'll keep my eye out for you Brent , and you know I can deliver !


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 4, 2021)

I bought a 2MT (and a 3MT) collet set from CTC in Hong Kong.  Quality was good.  One thing that I will point out about MT collets in general is that they typically come in 1/16" increments.  So as a general statement, they do not give continuous coverage for holding over their size range. So they cannot replace chucks in general.


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2021)

I have an ER system in 2MT bc of that reason. I would still like to have the full set though.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 4, 2021)

OK.  I'll bite.  How can you have an ER set "in 2MT"?


----------



## Brento (Jul 4, 2021)

It is basically a collet chuck with a 2MT shank that will go into the spindle.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 5, 2021)

OK.  Is the 2MT arbor drilled/tapped for some type of drawbar and do you have said drawbar?  If not, I strongly recommend against attempting to use it in the headstock until it is and you do.


----------



## Brento (Jul 5, 2021)

Well its for my mill not the lathe but yes i have the draw bar


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 5, 2021)

OK.


----------

